# M-Edge Prodigy cover IS using Amazon's spine clips!!



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Prodigy-Jacket-Genuine-Leather-Smooth/dp/B001S0EXE0/ref=sr_1_64?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1235582326&sr=1-64&tag=kbpst-20

I've seen several posting about how it would be cool if other covers used the same clips/anchor...



_(Added image - Admin.)_


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

This is new....... m-edge is driving me a little crazy.  As you noted, amazon shows this "prodigy" jacket available in 6 to 10 DAYS.  The "executive" jacket shows 2 to 3 weeks........ but the medge site makes no mention of the "prodigy" jacket.  Anyway, I'm on the fence... I have the "executive" with the 4 corners on order from m-edge.  Not sure what the benenfit is to the spine clips.  I've heard the 4 corners are very secure.  What to do...?


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you for posting this.  Others' reviews of the Amazon jacket with the clip system were very good so I am planning on changing my order of the M-Edge Executive fto the M-Edge Prodigy.  Just sent an e-mail to see if M-edge will just make the change prior to shipping or whether I need to order the Prodigy and return the Executive when it gets here.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

WRT the Amazon cover, I felt the advantage to the clips is that I don't like the look of the diagonal corners. I like an unobstructed "floating" kindle, yet without velcro. But this cover DOES have two corner elastics... I am SO conflicted about what case/cover to get....

One question for people with a M-Edge cover... that flap that holds it closed... can you tuck it behind the kindle? I don't really like it sticking out while I'm reading. Also, it looks like it slides into something on the front... how does it stay in? Just friction?

Cathy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you. I think this is one of the few times that I'm going to sit back and wait to see how everyone likes it before I order. I hope it works out, I do like that pebbled pink.

I REALLY like the Amazon cover and hope they decide to offer it in more colors.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> One question for people with a M-Edge cover... that flap that holds it closed... can you tuck it behind the kindle? I don't really like it sticking out while I'm reading. Also, it looks like it slides into something on the front... how does it stay in? Just friction?


I have the M-edge K1 cover and the flap easily and completely inserts into a small pocket on the front of the cover when you fold the cover all the way back. It stays in as much (or little) as you like. I pull mine out a bit when I occasionally hold the Kindle with my hand between the covers on the right hand side.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

ConnieK said:


> I have the M-edge K1 cover and the flap easily and completely inserts into a small pocket on the front of the cover when you fold the cover all the way back. It stays in as much (or little) as you like. I pull mine out a bit when I occasionally hold the Kindle with my hand between the covers on the right hand side.


Right, but I might want to just hold the cover open, not folded back. In that case I'm wondering about the strap. I have a PDA with a similarly designed cover and the flap gets in the way, flapping over the device itself. So I was wondering if could be tucked between the kindle and the back cover, or if it's too thick...


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I think I just decided... I'm sticking with the 4 corners since they are well liked by other posters on this board.  I think the clicking of the hooks to get the kindle out would probably annoy me and I don't want to scratch the side of the kindle with the attemps to get the thing in and out of the hinge. These are minimal reasons since I'm planning on Always keeping the kindle in the case anyway.. but I have to decide somehow so that was it.

Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Gotcha.  I just tried it and the flap does fit between the kindle and back cover.  It's a snug fit, but you can definitely do that.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if the picture is completely accurate or not, but it looks like the spine area will not fold back along the middle of the spine (it looks like it folds back along the front of the spine).  This might be a dealbreaker for me.  

First off, I'm a bit OCD, and it would irk me whenever I tried to hold my Kindle in the right hand (you'd have to hold 2 cover flaps of separate lengths).

Next, over time, the leather along the fold would wear and crease...and the crease would be at the front of the cover, not along the side (much more obtrusive than along the side).


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

They're driving me crazy and I'm probably driving them crazy too. lol  I've cancelled orders several times b/c I can't decide what I want and they keep changing the choices!!  Right now I have a platform cover on order (will not ship until sometime mid-March) b/c I thought it might come in handy - but at this point I'm tempted to cancel it and just use 1 or maybe 2 Oberons!  After everything I've seen and read, they are the only ones that I feel like I'm really going to enjoy having.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

ConnieK said:


> Gotcha. I just tried it and the flap does fit between the kindle and back cover. It's a snug fit, but you can definitely do that.


Disregard that. With the flap inserted behind the Kindle, it effects the "Next Page" function on K1.

Also with regard to folding the cover back, I think it does depend on the type of cover selected. I have had a smooth leather cover for a couple of months - it folds back very easily and flat. I just received the pebbled black version and it is much more stiff and difficult to fold flat. I realize part of that is because it is new, but I still don't see ever being able to fold it as flat as the smooth leather one.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't like the look of this case. I like the cleaner look of amazon's case. Why would they add 2 corner straps along with the hinges? I always loved the look of my Sony Reader in cases made by Sony. I am glad amazon has followed suit with the new design.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> I don't like the look of this case. I like the cleaner look of amazon's case. Why would they add 2 corner straps along with the hinges? I always loved the look of my Sony Reader in cases made by Sony. I am glad amazon has followed suit with the new design.


I think so it doesn't flop around in the case. I actually like this feature, and I like the closure and color choices. I had the Sony case and didn't like it. Thankfully there are so many choices available, there is something for everyone!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I ordered the Platform case - this one is exactly what I would have bought if I knew it was available - so I just went to amazon and since I couldn't see a way to cancel the order to order the new one so I contacted M-Edge to see if they can help me - fingers crossed.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

rho said:


> I ordered the Platform case - this one is exactly what I would have bought if I knew it was available - so I just went to amazon and since I couldn't see a way to cancel the order to order the new one so I contacted M-Edge to see if they can help me - fingers crossed.


Yes, I've already done that once. lol They will need to cancel the order and then you can place a new order for the style you want.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

My sister is also waiting on the sidelines.... waiting to see what others order and what they have to say about it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I already made a change in my M Edge order, which did involve them cancelling my first order and then I placed the new order.  They got back to me quickly when I contacted them.  This is interesting but I think I'll stick to the platform for now, whenever it arrives.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I ordered the M-Edge case when it was first posted, and now my order shows that it it for the Prodigy case.  I am also expecting the Amazon case tomorrow, since I just don't like to be without a case.  

I'll post a comparison of them both when I receive.  I have the M-edge 4 corner tab case for my Kindle 1 (or had, it is off to a new home) but I think for Kindle 2 (no name yet) I am going to like the simple hinge with two tabs design of the prodigy case.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sticking with the platform case for now too.  I can imagine it being quite handy and easier to hold, but only time will tell.

Right now it's driving me crazy not having a cover on it.  I have a case but I have to take it out to read and I don't like the feel of it without a cover.  It's not bothering me enough to order the Amazon cover however, so I'll wait.

I'll wait until the platform and the Oberon get here and then decide if I want to try the prodigy cover.  There may not be a need and I don't want to have to hook and unhook it all the time as I change cases -- same reason I don't want velcro.  My Kindle wants to be free to roam. lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just sent them an email asking if they're planning on offering the prodigy jacket in Pink..

It may tempt me, I haven't decided yet..I'm pretty happy with my Amazon cover and have an Oberon pre-ordered.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just sent them an email asking if they're planning on offering the prodigy jacket in Pink..
> 
> It may tempt me, I haven't decided yet..I'm pretty happy with my Amazon cover and have an Oberon pre-ordered.


I thought you pre-ordered 2 covers -- did you narrow it down to just one after all?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to wait until payday (which is tomorrow) before I can order the 2nd one..  I have Roof of Heaven on order and will order River Garden tomorrow...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to wait until payday (which is tomorrow) before I can order the 2nd one..  I have Roof of Heaven on order and will order River Garden tomorrow...


Ah...so you are getting both of them. I have Tree of Life (saddle) on order but the purple Butterfly is still calling out to me. I'm trying to justify having 2 expensive cases for 1 Kindle when I probably will never be able to use them for anything else!


----------



## cerasus (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe one reason M-Edge is offering the prodigy is because of the placement of the power button on the top left of K2. I was thinking about getting the Cole Haan leather cover, 
http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Pebble-Leather/dp/B001IZZ7RC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1235672506&sr=1-7
but one of the criticisms people are leaving in their reviews is that the top left strap is getting in the way of the power button.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

cerasus said:


> Maybe one reason M-Edge is offering the prodigy is because of the placement of the power button on the top left of K2. I was thinking about getting the Cole Haan leather cover,
> http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Pebble-Leather/dp/B001IZZ7RC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1235672506&sr=1-7
> but one of the criticisms people are leaving in their reviews is that the top left strap is getting in the way of the power button.


Hmm all the more reason for Oberon to put the bungee strap on the left inside corner.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting - I just sent an email to M-edge to ask if the elastic in the corner would interfere with the power button and headphone jack.  I'll let you know what they tell me.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up... just ordered mine.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooh... I was going to go with the executive but the clip thing is pretty cool. So conflicted!  

EDIT: The clip thing won me over. People seem to like it on the Amazon covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They let me know it is available in Pink.. Maybe I just missed it on Amazon...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> They let me know it is available in Pink.. Maybe I just missed it on Amazon...


Did you find it? I didn't see it on Amazon either but haven't looked since yesterday. I didn't see pink or purple.

ETA: I just did a quick search and saw the fuschia on there now.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the following email from Medge about the 4 corner executive case;

Vicki,
No interference, it was designed to NOT have interference with any switches/ports, etc. 

Take care,
Team M-Edge

So nice to get an email back on the same day!  I am worried that it will bulk up my new Kindle, but love my old one so much that I'm gonna keep my order and see how it strikes me when it arrives...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yesterday the Amazon site listed the M-edge prodigy cases with a 6 to 10 day shipping time frame -- now it's 2 to 3 weeks!!  I'm starting to think I might have my Oberon here before the M-edge.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

kari said:


> Yesterday the Amazon site listed the M-edge prodigy cases with a 6 to 10 day shipping time frame -- now it's 2 to 3 weeks!! I'm starting to think I might have my Oberon here before the M-edge.


hmmm, wonder if they are getting backed up with orders.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Remember, they have to design and manufacture these and they got them the same day we did. They may have had prototypes made up, but they weren't going to mass produce these cases until they knew they were going to fit right. I don't think 2 to 3 weeks is unreasonable in this situation. They may have hoped it would be shorter but things happen.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Remember, they have to design and manufacture these and they got them the same day we did. They may have had prototypes made up, but they weren't going to mass produce these cases until they knew they were going to fit right. I don't think 2 to 3 weeks is unreasonable in this situation. They may have hoped it would be shorter but things happen.


I think it's completely reasonable. The 6 to 10 day estimate they had listed yesterday must have been a mistake or something.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just ordered one in fuschia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> I just ordered one in fuschia


You're no help. You're supposed to say you hate them and would never let Champagne be caught dead in one. Then I could convince myself Lady Bella would look awful in it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You're no help. You're supposed to say you hate them and would never let Champagne be caught dead in one. Then I could convince myself Lady Bella would look awful in it.


LoL I have a feeling once you saw I had ordered one in fuschia you may think about ordering one. I could not help myself Champagne loves the Amazon one. I should not tell you this but on the Medge web site the Prodigy cover is up now with all the colors.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> LoL I have a feeling once you saw I had ordered one in fuschia you may think about ordering one. I could not help myself Champagne loves the Amazon one. I should not tell you this but on the Medge web site the Prodigy cover is up now with all the colors.


You did that on purpose. Evil. This is so going against me being good this time on accessories. Lady Bella will have 4 covers before she's a month old. Grumble. Headed over to LOOK. Yeah right who am I kidding.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You did that on purpose. Evil. This is so going against me being good this time on accessories. Lady Bella will have 4 covers before she's a month old. Grumble. Headed over to LOOK. Yeah right who am I kidding.


Sorry I did try not to order one. I just like the spine clips and medge has put the straps on the right side which I also like. You are not alone Champagne is going to have 4 covers too.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

kari said:


> They're driving me crazy and I'm probably driving them crazy too. lol I've cancelled orders several times b/c I can't decide what I want and they keep changing the choices!!


Same here! At first I had the Executive in brown, then I canceled it for Prodigy in brown, which I just canceled for Prodigy in black. They probably hate me.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Britt said:


> Same here! At first I had the Executive in brown, then I canceled it for Prodigy in brown, which I just canceled for Prodigy in black. They probably hate me.


They hate me for sure. I canceled an order again last night so I could order 2 together and get the 10% off. I ask them to confirm and I got a 1 word email back that said "Canceled." LOL


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

kari said:


> They hate me for sure. I canceled an order again last night so I could order 2 together and get the 10% off. I ask them to confirm and I got a 1 word email back that said "Canceled." LOL


LOL, you can just hear the exasperated sigh that comes with it, too.


----------



## RussB (Feb 4, 2009)

Heard enough good things about the hinge, so I ordered a Mocha with saddle strap for me and Black for my wife.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for this information!  I just requested to change my order.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I need a little help.  Just got my Prodigy cover today and I cannot get the top clip to slide up when I place it in the Kindle.  Is there a trick I'm missing?  
deb

I can slide the top clip down, place the K, but then I can't seem to get the clip to slide back up to the lock position.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

drenee said:


> I need a little help. Just got my Prodigy cover today and I cannot get the top clip to slide up when I place it in the Kindle. Is there a trick I'm missing?
> deb
> 
> I can slide the top clip down, place the K, but then I can't seem to get the clip to slide back up to the lock position.


I think I remember someone else having this problem too. My Go cover works very smoothly, but I have trouble with the top clip on my Prodigy. I have to push it up and scoot the Kindle around a little to get it to slide in. If it seems like it's just not going to go in without a fight, I would ask them for a replacement.


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

I have an M-Edge Prodigy - just like new in Blue that I'd like to sell.  I used it approximately one week and I'll let it go for cheap!!!!! I'm thinking $30.00.  It's beautiful, I just don't use the light and it's not quite what I wanted.  PLEASE make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

drenee said:


> I need a little help. Just got my Prodigy cover today and I cannot get the top clip to slide up when I place it in the Kindle. Is there a trick I'm missing?
> deb
> I can slide the top clip down, place the K, but then I can't seem to get the clip to slide back up to the lock position.


The top clip is spring-loaded; could it already be sliding up on its own without you knowing it?
I have 2 Prodigy's; it might not look different when the hinge slides up, but it should "catch"; 
If you can't slide it out, it's a good indication that it did catch on its own.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally got it in last night.  I'm not sure how I was finally able to get it to slide up, but it did.  
I really like the way the system works.  I didn't realize it had the hinge system when I ordered 
it, but I'm glad it does.  
Thanks for the help.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Merlilu said:


> I have an M-Edge Prodigy - just like new in Blue that I'd like to sell. I used it approximately one week and I'll let it go for cheap!!!!! I'm thinking $30.00. It's beautiful, I just don't use the light and it's not quite what I wanted. PLEASE make me an offer I can't refuse.


You should definitely post this on the Buy, Sell, Trade thread. 
deb


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I also have the m-edge Prodigy cover with a hinge system and really love the whole concept!

Being new the the world of Kindle and Kindle covers, I just ordered the cover that I like the best and one that would contain a reading light all in one place,,,,the m-edge Prodigy happened to be it. I struggled a little with getting the top clip to sit just right, but once it's there, it holds very securely.

I would highly recommend this cover to anyone considering it!


----------

